# McDonalds Or Chippy



## ELvy_1981 (Sep 1, 2009)

I finished just before 10 last night and could not be bothered to cook so had the choice of either McDonalds or fish from the chippy.

I went with the fish for the protein :confused1:

I was just wondering what everyone else would've gone for if they had to choose.

E


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mcd's

two double cheese burgers, large fries and coke.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

None .. would rather go hungry lol


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

McDonalds if there was nothing else 

2 x quarter pounders with cheese, Big-Mac, Double cheese buger


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Double cheeseburgers full of protein from mc'ds. And Sizar, get some junk down ya neck!! :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

would of gotten a chicken kebab from the pizza shop if poss but if no pizza shop then i would of got me a mchicken sandwich from mcdonalds


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Double cheeseburgers full of protein from mc'ds. And Sizar, get some junk down ya neck!! :laugh:


Can't do mate i feel sick and i get ill next day .. last time i had cheat meal i was sick and next day i couldn't eat ANYTHING .. so gave up :laugh:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sizar said:


> Can't do mate i feel sick and i get ill next day .. last time i had cheat meal i was sick and next day i couldn't eat ANYTHING .. so gave up :laugh:


do you think thats an intollerance to greasy food caused by being on a stirct diet for a long time or do you think its a psychollogical thing?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Out of the two, fish n chips, if i eat Mcdos then i am hungry again 30 mins later.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Em both!! 2 small burgers as a starter, then a sausage Supper, with gravy over the chips, thats how id roll.  If i wasnt dieting though.


----------



## Rosedale6 (Jul 22, 2009)

If i cant be bothered to cook i just have a tuna salad and handfull of nuts maybe a bit of rice on the side. Anythings better then that Mcdonalds crap!!!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> do you think thats an intollerance to greasy food caused by being on a stirct diet for a long time or do you think its a psychollogical thing?


abit of both .. to be honest. but i felt so bad .. is just not worth it


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Big tasty from McD's is amazing! :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Apparently when mcdonald's say their burgers are made from '100%beef' it is infact just that!

They have 2 sister companies called 100% chicken breast and 100% beef so they can brag about having their burgers made form '100% beef'.

Crafty f*ckers xD


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Fish chips and peas any day of the week, maccy d's are rank


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Large 5 piece chicken select meal with a large milkshake.

2500cals. Lovely


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd have like 4 dbl cheeseburgers without the buns I think


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

What Ali said -a ton of doubles but chuck some of the buns.

Or if it was cheat day then just whatever...lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

2x double cheeseburgers my snack of choice.

Cheap, tastes good, 56g protein, 64g carbs

cough 46g fat cough


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rs007 said:


> 2x double cheeseburgers my snack of choice.
> 
> Cheap, tastes good, 56g protein, 64g carbs
> 
> cough 46g fat cough


wow 46g fat! lol are they really? taste lush tho tbh! 

hows the diet going Rams?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

DB said:


> wow 46g fat! lol are they really? taste lush tho tbh!
> 
> hows the diet going Rams?


Aye - in 2 of em - but only around half of it is sat, so that makes it all allright :lol:

Diet not going too great if I am honest, just pottering along.

What about yourself? you are 2 weeks out on Sat yeah?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep 2.1 weeks pmsl..

think i'm gonna do pompy this weekend, I wanna do u100kg but i'm 103 today and been on pretty low carb all week and extra cardio.. mmmm lol


----------



## liang7079 (Apr 17, 2009)

Is there a difference?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

When on the very few occasions I have a Maccy De I'll go for the double cheeseburger with large fries. 15 minutes and 5 farts later I'm hungry again.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

If you peel the batter off the fish, it's pretty good protein. Can't find any positive in the chips (except the vinegar you'd put on them).


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Apparently when mcdonald's say their burgers are made from '100%beef' it is infact just that!
> 
> They have 2 sister companies called 100% chicken breast and 100% beef so they can brag about having their burgers made form '100% beef'.
> 
> Crafty f*ckers xD


That's bollocks mate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonald's_urban_legends#100.25_Beef_.28company.29


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Double cheeseburgers full of protein from mc'ds. And Sizar, get some junk down ya neck!! :laugh:


 full of protein but doubly full of fat!


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Chippy every time, with shed loads of vinegar! :tongue:


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

5 chicken select meal with the sweet chilli dips..... HEAVEN!!!!!


----------



## Underdog (Dec 30, 2009)

McDonalds, i feel less greasy afterwards...i know, in reallity Ronald f*cks me up just as bad


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember having large fries, 12 chicken nuggest, big mac and a dbl cheese burger with a large milkshake to top it.

Was nice, ate it all. Was on of my cheat meals you see. Hadn't eaten much during the day so thought sod it


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Large 5 piece chicken select meal with a large milkshake.
> 
> 2500cals. Lovely


woah didnt see this hahahaha, you have nice taste my friend!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

man maccy d's! Tons of protein, however i'm on a diet so will refrain from such meals


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

quater ponder with no cheese.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

As i'm on keto ill get 5 double cheesburgers and throw the buns, nip round the back and lift the drain cover to collect some of the runoff fat to boost the fat content of the meal


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Lloyd DA said:


> Apparently when mcdonald's say their burgers are made from '100%beef' it is infact just that!
> 
> They have 2 sister companies called 100% chicken breast and 100% beef so they can brag about having their burgers made form '100% beef'.
> 
> Crafty f*ckers xD


Surley this cant be true :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

macdonalds or a "scottish fish supper"...truck loads of salt, vinegar and pickles....mmmm


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i love fish and chips yum yum yum.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not sure it matters for a one off... if cutting i'd avoid both, but otherwise don't think it matters too much. Neither is that healthy an option but if diet is mostly good the body can handle a bit of [email protected] without problems so longas you don't eat that way all the time.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quarter pounder with cheese, large fries, 20 McNuggets, Fillet o Fish, and a medium milkshake cos i'm not greedy............


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pancakes, ice cream and maple syrup in the wimpy


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

-Jack- said:


> *quater ponder* with no cheese.


Gonna have to give this new burger a go next time im in mcd's , probs have cheese with it though


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't follow a specific diet tbh, eat what I want, obviously I do follow a bodybuilder consisted diet, high in proteins, good fats, and good carbs. Lots of food, but also eat a bit of junk here and there, not chippys tho hate that kind of food, and don't eat much else, but i'll eat a mcdonalds, not the chips tho hate them horrible, but eat the chicken sellects and burgers. I eat tesco sanwiches can't beat a chicken tripple after a night out haha. Pizza goes a long way as well. Live a little.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I want a mac dohs now


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i think i would have went for a mcChicken sarnie and they are over 100cal less than the big macs 1/4cheeseburgers haha

but there again i had one of them double sausage egg mcMuffins yesterday for brekkie


----------



## gerardflanagan (Aug 11, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Surley this cant be true :confused1: :confused1:


It's not, it's absolute bollocks.


----------

